# IFBB Judge Attacked! Palumbo & Romano Respond



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

*IFBB Judge Attacked! Palumbo & Romano Respond*

Greek bodybuilder Ioannis (Giannis) Magkos attacked Armando Marquez, an IFBB official, at the IFBB Diamond Cup in Greece this weekend, and Dave Palumbo and John Romano aren't happy about it.

These actions came after Magkos won his division and narrowly missed out on his IFBB pro card (by virtue of not being the overall winner).

November 28th, the IFBB disciplinary committee announced that Magkos is facing a lifetime ban from competing in the IFBB.

https://youtu.be/55Dvp0PgvFM


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

Too much tren lol


----------



## JR. (Dec 21, 2016)

lol thats what i was thinking!





Cgrant said:


> Too much tren lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

indeed.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 21, 2016)

Have you just woken up from a coma?


P.S.
Donald J Trump was elected to be president.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Dannie said:


> Have you just woken up from a coma?
> 
> P.S.
> Donald J Trump was elected to be president.



who me?


----------



## Dannie (Dec 21, 2016)

You just posting about even that took place 4 weeks ago like it happened yesterday.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Dannie said:


> You just posting about even that took place 4 weeks ago like it happened yesterday.



oh yes, gotcha...I just returned to my boards.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey man I'm just happy to see IM moving again. That being said,  anyone know if the IFBB came down with a ruling on this?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Hey man I'm just happy to see IM moving again. That being said,  anyone know if the IFBB came down with a ruling on this?



it will I am working on it.
life long ban from the IFBB.


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

God damn, maybe he'll try to slid in to nsl or whatever the fuck lee Thompson started


----------

